

Dart on track to becoming a standardized Ecma programming language - rjmarvin
http://sdt.bz/67481

======
kyrra
FYI, this was posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6897701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6897701)

------
quietthrow
Does this mean one can use Dart instead of javascript ?

~~~
gecko
Not yet. And even were Dart ratified, the answer would still be the same as it
is today: you can use Dart if you cross-compile it to JavaScript, or if you
only care at all about Chrome users. Both are fine, but they mean that, for
you, Dart is either just another compiles-to-JS language, and therefore not
special simply from having ECMA status; or that you might as well also feel
comfortable using PNaCl.

~~~
derefr
The real question is--will Mozilla ever allow support for another language
(scripting language, bytecode format, whatever) to be built into Firefox?

If Mozilla support Foo, then Google will probably support Foo (just as they're
picking up support for asm.js now), and then Microsoft will eventually be
cornered into supporting Foo as well. If Mozilla don't support Foo, people
will say Foo is a Google-only standard, and Microsoft will use that as an
excuse to not support Foo either. Every standardization effort, in the end,
hinges on Mozilla.

~~~
bovermyer
That's... a really good point, and one I had never considered before. Does
Mozilla really exert this much control over the web browser space?

~~~
kyrra
I think it's more about developer adoption. Non-chrome browsers will not even
bother with the DartVM until there is critical mass of developers using Dart
to make the transition worth it.

I think the only other way Dart would take over is if Javascript languished,
but that is unlikely to happen any time soon.

